# One of the most beautiful cars ever built?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Quite possilbly!

IMO it's a subtle blend of sweeping lines & shapes that could easily be TVR and Aston, but with an Italian twist to it.

Simply stunning. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It is very nice, but if your complaint about the R8 was the dealer network, what on earth are you going to say about Alfa?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

It does look very good indeed, although if I had Â£128k of my own money burning a hole in my pocket, I think I'd probably go elsewhere..


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NickP said:


> It does look very good indeed, although if I had Â£128k of my own money burning a hole in my pocket, I think I'd probably go elsewhere..


Quite possibly to a new tailor - you'd have royally fucked your pocket.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > It does look very good indeed, although if I had Â£128k of my own money burning a hole in my pocket, I think I'd probably go elsewhere..
> ...


I have long pockets and short arms


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

jampott said:


> It is very nice, but if your complaint about the R8 was the dealer network, what on earth are you going to say about Alfa?


They will be maintained by Maserati dealerships.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Beautifully simple. Simply beautiful. Want one.

8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, that is stunning! Maybe next year eh? :roll:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

What a lovely piece of crafted Italian style. Gorgeous 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Did it start as a beautiful TVR at the top of the ugly tree and then hit every branch on the way down?

Fugley!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > It is very nice, but if your complaint about the R8 was the dealer network, what on earth are you going to say about Alfa?
> ...


I believe it started life as a small Maserati coupe/spyder before project was abandoned in favour of the quattroporte. Also I think the V8 engine is same family as the 430 and 4200. The rumoured cheap (for a ferrari) Dino could logically share the same base platform.

Proportions are perfect.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

head_ed said:


> Wow, that is stunning! Maybe next year eh? :roll:


The order books were closed on this limited edition just two weeks after it was announced ......

...... just before I tried to order one :lol: :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Did it start as a beautiful TVR at the top of the ugly tree and then hit every branch on the way down?
> 
> Fugley!


That was a joke, right?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Remember seeing it in Auto Express a while back thought it looked beautiful. I have not changed my mind


----------



## R1B TT (Jan 8, 2007)

HighTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > It is very nice, but if your complaint about the R8 was the dealer network, what on earth are you going to say about Alfa?
> ...


this is correct, however you dont go and pick this up from teh dealership,
you get a set of tickets through your door and you have to fly to italy and drive it home :lol:

dunno about you but i want a body guard sat next to me


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice but the wheels remind me of the XR3s from the 80s.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

...and the original, which I prefer, having had one. It's the same scenario as the Mk1 - Mk2 TT. The original is an iconic, 'love at first site' thing for me.
http://www.autowallpaper.de/Wallpaper/F ... _GT_01.jpg

Joe


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> What a lovely piece of crafted Italian style. Gorgeous 8)


Agreed, hope they depriciate like all other Alfa's, should be able to afford one within a year or two.


----------

